# Wet grounds



## Jamlex72 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi any tips on protecting your beans from the damp? My takeaway is particularly cold and I've noticed my coffee, once ground, is 'wetter' than normal. Is there anything I can do to prevent this? Thanks


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

What grinder are you using? Do you grind "on demand" or is this a grinder with a doser?


----------

